

30 lessons learned in computing over the last ten years - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/10/30-lessons-learned-in-computing-over.html

======
jackfoxy
Thanks for turning me on to an interesting blogger.

EDIT: Doh! I see you're promoting yourself. Well done!

